# Fish I.D.? Are they both Pike?



## Whales (Sep 17, 2018)

I caught both of these fish in a small river over the summer and was wondering if they were both Pike? I noticed the smaller fish had a different pattern? Curious on what everyone thinks. Thanks


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

First one Tiger Musky.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Top pick looks like a hybrid pike/pickerel. Bottom pic is a northern pike.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Ronnie D (Dec 8, 2020)

Top looks like a muskie ( vertical stripes near tail) bottom one is a pike.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

They both look like pike. Young pike tend to have cool patterns. I really don't think the top one is a tiger at all.


----------



## MSUFW07 (Jan 22, 2009)

I am not a fish biologist but what I have always heard is a pike has light spots on a dark background while musky have dark spots on a light background. Tiger musky also have dark strips on a light background. Also I don't think that pickerel have spots on their fins. That said I think they are both just common northern pike, just different genetics.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

The top one looks like a Chupacabra... bottom one is definitely a pike.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Top one looks like a Tiger Musky to me


----------



## TippyDamGuy (Mar 7, 2012)

MSUFW07 said:


> I am not a fish biologist but what I have always heard is a pike has light spots on a dark background while musky have dark spots on a light background. Tiger musky also have dark strips on a light background. Also I don't think that pickerel have spots on their fins. That said I think they are both just common northern pike, just different genetics.


yup, both are definitely pike.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Hard to see on the first pick but don't pickerel have a dark stripe extending down from the eye? Can't see one on the first pic.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

That's a pike and a pike. Top could possibly be a tiger but I doubt it, Even when they are young the stripes are usually fairly pronounced.


----------



## FivesFull (Jan 29, 2017)

Both pike without a doubt.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Pike and Pike can always count the holes on the underside of the jaw too if you are not certain.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)




----------



## tdduckman (Jan 17, 2001)

both pike, younger pike have a pattern similar to the first pic.

Definitely not a Muskie or pickerel 


TD


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Juvenile pike and teenager pike. In fish years.


----------



## Zib (Jan 7, 2008)

They are BOTH pike! Younger pike tend to have a different pattern because they haven't grown into their normal pattern.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

I got a real cool pattern of a 33" I caught a few years back. Vertical stripes but chain link pattern. I'll see if I can dig it up


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

top pike was young one...sometimes they hide in weeds most of year to avoid predation by larger pike, so you will get a lil bit of vertical stripes on them looking like weeds, kind of like a chameleon-type adaptation....


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

I'm still still guessing first pic as a pike/chain pickerel hybrid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Ya'll guess what you want but its a pike


----------



## Whales (Sep 17, 2018)

Good discussion going on...I wish I had a better picture of the first smaller one. It was definitely a neat color pattern. I have caught a few Musky's in lake St.Clair, but they were large and more pale. I have a good grip on the little guy, usually if you're get a hook in your hand... it's from a little guy,LOL! I released it alive. I have never seen a Pike that color before...even a smaller juvenile. Something to keep an eye on now that spring is here. Thanks Gang!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Whales said:


> Good discussion going on...I wish I had a better picture of the first smaller one. It was definitely a neat color pattern. I have caught a few Musky's in lake St.Clair, but they were large and more pale. I have a good grip on the little guy, usually if you're get a hook in your hand... it's from a little guy,LOL! I released it alive. I have never seen a Pike that color before...even a smaller juvenile. Something to keep an eye on now that spring is here. Thanks Gang!


Look at the shape of the fins, too. Pike are quite rounded on the tips.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Here ya go! One of the most beautiful and most unique patterned Pike I've ever landed. You guys gotta realize. Pike and Musky for that matter have many different patterns naturally. Doesn't mean they are a hybrid or one or the other. Just natural differences in what keeps them interesting in the constant evolving program of survival.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Swampbuckster said:


> Here ya go! One of the most beautiful and most unique patterned Pike I've ever landed.


Awesome


----------



## LITTLECLEO (Apr 14, 2015)

That look on that little boy,priceless...


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LITTLECLEO (Apr 14, 2015)

But I’d say pike and pike!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Both pike. I’ve caught small pike that look a lot more striped than that one. Some need time to grow into their patterns.


----------



## sthlhdr_616 (Feb 4, 2021)

Top pic: Juvenile Northern Pike
Bottom Pic: Obviously an "adult" northern pike


----------



## David Sharp (Jan 10, 2018)

Pike and pike. Small river ski’s usually have a red fire tail or a pointed on both end tail. Pike are round. Only way to tell is taste the slim. Kidding don’t do that lol


----------



## Jason Fisher (Mar 11, 2020)

I think pike have 5 or fewer holes under its mouth musky has 6 or more 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

